# Laser for Ruger AR 556



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

I would like a recommendation on a green Laser for my Ruger AR-556. Any suggestions? I currently have a A2-style front sight, that I would like to keep. I would like one that sights over the A2 sight.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Put a keymod rail on there and your possibilities are endless


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

You can buy rails that are notched for the a2 sight post.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I recommend not using a laser, it's only accurate at one point of distance, and if it is a defense weapon then it is really only pointing at one thing, the shooter. It's one of the first toys that gets ripped off AR's at tactical schools.


----------

